

"Eve" automatically reads, sorts and generate new knowledge and/or content. - timruffles
http://www.totopoetry.com/credits/eve.asp

======
jakeonthemove
Heh, a "collection of automation programs". I've also put together something
like this and called it "Sentinel". It's not smart, it just does all the
repetitive tasks (relentless, 24/7, a human couldn't do it) and any computer
tasks that can be broken down in simple steps.

It can farm for content and rewrite it, sort my mail and send replies, start
backup and sync tasks, start remote maintenance scripts, notify me by SMS,
email or calls, has TTS and voice recognition, can check articles for
uniqueness, scan for duplicate files, search for anything locally, create
articles from templates, and more.

But it's just a bunch of programs running inside a VM that's connected to the
host machine using a few shared folders, LAN and remote desktop - anyone can
whip up something like it...

~~~
Jonovono
Sounds cool. You don't happen to have the code available somewhere do you?

~~~
jakeonthemove
As I said, it's just a VM with programs and scripts/macros.

Thunderbird is used for handling emails, Windows 7 TTS for speech
(notifications), Skype for calls and SMS, Firefox for Web tasks, Word (with a
ton of macros) for working with text, Win7 search, Ransack and Notepad++ for
deep search within the local drives/files, etc.

The most important component for me is actually WinAutomation (alternatives -
Automate, AutomationAnywhere, others), which makes it possible to easily
connect all these programs and run complex tasks.

Plus bash scripts on the Linux server, and it works quite well.

It's very specific for my needs, though - I doubt sharing the VM would help
anyone, aside from seeing how it all works...

~~~
Jonovono
Cool, thanks. Yeah, that's mainly why i'd be interested in seeing it. Working
on something that is fairly similar.

------
Camillo
Looking at the results, I get the impression that "Eve"'s abilities are being
oversold a smigden: <http://www.totopoetry.com/search.asp?word=cow>

------
seanp2k2
Ooh great, the holy grail of content farmers. Say goodbye to any good content
on the Internet after Wordpress network ops find out about this.

------
jasonkolb
Ok, not sure of the point of this. Is there somewhere to see it in action or
look at code, or is this purely a description of a concept?

~~~
1123581321
I thought it was an interesting sci-fi story at first. It still might be.

------
Rhapso
And this is the beginning of economic entity 2.0: a Self Managing, Self
Optimizing, Economic program, that also happens to provide the service that
makes it money. Humans are only needed to read the instructions, replace the
parts, and satisfy the legal system (or well, in this case, design and build
the thing)

------
ygmelnikova
There once was a bot we'll call Eve

Whose random poetry failed to achieve

T'was without any malice

Thinking better was Alice

With the Loebner prize safe as can be

------
jeremyarussell
Here's a link to ask her questions to which the answers are supposed to be
coming from the dictionary itself. <http://www.websters-online-
dictionary.org/eve/time> However when asked any questions she seems to be
under maintenance.

~~~
DrJ
ask her about cats, she goes on for a few pages.

------
kirbysayshi
This is absolutely fascinating, but how do we actually interact with eve? How
does she actually work? Where is she running?

------
nemo1618
Where exactly _is_ Eve? All I can find is this poetry database.

------
Killah911
Is there an API available so one could use eve on their website/app?

------
jverve
Guys, Eve isn't a real thing...

------
cdooh
I read this and think "The singularity is coming!!" Next skynet will come
online

